# vinyl siding. weed wacker damage???



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

* I have tried but to know avail*--*I have cracked and cut and ripped this siding bad,on the corners.and the panels,*, My question.*Do*
*any of you/or installers have ways that you use---- to repair this damage?., The problem is the lowest strip of siding,/corners on the bottom of my buildings.Is there a better solution, i can install to repair to glue,sheetmetal screw. I did a couple wood/ bottom boards and painted them, installed and looked at them .This does help,but looks pretty amature to me .just thought you might have a better way to do/stop this, Tearing up of the siding with this weedwacker.I was doing fine but alas it can't be stopped, unless i want tall* weeds around my buildings.
Replacing the siding!! would be a never ending job.please don't tell me to be more careful. --as that don't work either.

please give me any info, that you as a siding man .whoever do for this?///


bob s waiting for ideas thanks for taking the time to read this.if you get lost- reading this question it is definitely my fault *Sorry!* let me know


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

You can replace the bottom of the siding if you can find some to match.Not a big deal.
Your question is like"I keep crashing my car,how can I fix this problem"?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Siding by code never should have been within 6" of grade.
To late now so the best way is to remove the bottom row of siding and install a row of 1 X 6 PVC lumber.
The outside corners are also cut off at the bottom so the PVC wraps around the base.
Use stainless steel or ceramic coated trim head screws to attach.
Over the top of the PVC you add a strip of Z moulding, then J moulding.
Done right it will look like it was suppose to be there not a just a patch job and will never be damaged again


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks joe good sounding idea. Now the hunt goes out for a carpenter thank you bob s:thumbup:

Anymore ideas out there?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you need to hire someone, pretty simple job.
Who ever does it make sure they go to a real siding supply or lumber yard so they can get the 16' long PVC for less seams.
Never just butt joint it along a wall. You need 2, 45 deg. cuts so they over lap


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

yes you are right again.I just hired a carpenter/jack of all trades---ME! Ican build you A full kustom 49 merc ,or 32 ford cpe street rod that wins awards.But !.....my carpenter skills have slowed way down, my plumbing and hotrod building as well. .Yes i am going to this . :thumbup:
Again great help!! from joe caption cheers joe!:thumbsup: bob s
*Thank You.*


----------

